# Wheel question?



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

Anyone know the weight of the stock 02-03 spec v wheel?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

24lb each I believe
yes they're heavy bastards


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> 24lb each I believe
> yes they're heavy bastards


Damn...I was thinking like 21LBS. Thats cool, I just did a major weight reduction by going aftermarket. My new wheels weigh 7lbs lighter per wheel!
Nothing like taking weight off rotating mass!  
Thanks for the info!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

my b14 stockies are 15 lbs haha top that but yes i know there ugly as shit


----------



## ezcheese15 (May 1, 2002)

I had to ship one once, and according to UPS it weighed 20 lbs and some change.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

i was thinking of getting some b15 spec v rims to make my b14 look like a b15 from the sides.. i love those rims.. but god 24lbs!!!.. umm..i would have to get adapter spacers though.. and then how far would i be sticking out?? hopefully barely at all.. so what do the ser rims from the b14s weigh.. ? the ones that come in the opt. gun metal.. with polished lip? thats what i have right now.. Travis


----------



## ezcheese15 (May 1, 2002)

Trying to picture holding one in each hand....and I'd guess the B14 rims are heavier. I've owned both, held both, but never compared both. But like I said, I want to say the B14 rims are heavier, I just don't have any numbers on them though. The Spec V rims are extremely light for being factory 17's. Downside is they bend easy.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

you call a 17" rim in the low-mid 20's light?
That's one of the heaviest factory 17's there is, my factory 16's weigh less than 18lbs


----------



## ezcheese15 (May 1, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> you call a 17" rim in the low-mid 20's light?
> That's one of the heaviest factory 17's there is, my factory 16's weigh less than 18lbs


First of all, I would say Low 20's. Like I said, UPS weighed mine for me, in a box, and it was 20 and some change.

Second of all, check out http://www.wheelweights.net/wheels3.pdf
Notice that it lists '84 200SX 14x5.5 at 15 lbs
90-92 Stanza 14x6 at 15 lbs
95-96 240SX 15x6 at 15 lbs
89-90 240SX 15x6 at 16 lbs
90-96 300ZX 16x7.5 at 16 lbs
95-99 Maxima 15x6.5 at 16.5 lbs
93-97 Altima 15x6 at 17 lbs
87-88 Maxima 15x6 at 17 lbs
91-94 240SX 15x6 at 18 lbs
98-01 Altima 16x6 at 18 lbs
00-03 Sentra 16x6 at 18 lbs
95-98 240SX 16x6.5 at 18.5 lbs
84-87 200SX 15x6 at 19 lbs
85-86 200SX Turbo 15x6 at 19 lbs
84-85 300ZX 15x6.5 at 19 lbs
95-99 Maxima 16x6.6 at 19.6 lbs
85-86 Maxima 15x6 at 20 lbs
02-03 Sentra Spec V 17x7 at 24 lbs

I don't think it's too crazy considering it *IS* a 17. Also, check out some of the aftermarket listings that site has. There are tons of aftermarket wheels that are the same size that weigh considerably more.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

all the stock wheels that are even remotely close are from the 80's
I mean you're talking a 6lb difference between the 00-01 16" and the spec wheel, the spec only has 1" height and 1" width on it, that's pretty bad. AND they're soft as hell

And the only aftermarket wheels that are up there are the ones that are solid metal with chrome everywhere.


----------



## ezcheese15 (May 1, 2002)

According to that site (which btw, I fixed the link), factory wheels that weight *more* than the spec V wheels are:

97 Mitsubishi Eclipse GSX 17x6.5 at 25 lbs
95 Mitsubishi 3000GT VR4 18x8.5 at 25 lbs
Ford Mustang 17x8 at 26.5 lbs
Audi S4 17x7.5 at 28 lbs
01 Dodge Viper 18x10 at 28.4 lbs
Audi A8 20x8.5 at 28.6 lbs
Audi TT 17x7.5 at 29 lbs
01 Dodge Viper 18x13 at 32.3 lbs

And that's mostly because there are few factory cars that come with 17's or bigger. Also, this site doesn't list every car, just a random sample of cars. And finally, compare them to the aftermarket wheel companies. There are hundreds of wheels that are the same size or *smaller* and weigh more.

I'm not saying the wheel is light, but by no means would I consider it "heavy" either, considering it's size.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Every one of those but 2 are quite a bit wider than the spec wheels as well

Personally, I think that when you can find a set of aftermarket wheels that are stronger, the same size, cost less for a set of 4 than 1 stock wheel, and are 30% lighter (8lbs), the stock wheels are heavy bastards.

In case you don't know, I'm talking about the ADR concept pro's


----------



## greatnorthernspec (Aug 26, 2003)

so how much do stock 15" steelies weight???????????


----------

